# Update on Vanessa!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Update on Vanessa! 

She's back home, already alert and doing well so far! 

So proud of our little girl! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad she made it through surgery in fine shape..Always so scary when our babies have anything happen to them.
Get well soon sweet Vanessa


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Glad she made it through surgery in fine shape..Always so scary when our babies have anything happen to them.
> Get well soon sweet Vanessa




So true! We all felt so nervous but relieved now it's over finally!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Great news. Pray that all goes well in the future. Hugs


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> Great news. Pray that all goes well in the future. Hugs




Thanks so much! Hook she'll recover soon!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexandra, I am so happy to wake up to this wonderful news. 

Please give sweet Vanessa gentle hugs and kisses from me. For precious Ulanna, too. 

Love and continued prayers to you and your parents for Vanessa's complete recovery.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad it is over and she came through with flying colors.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Alexandra, I am so happy to wake up to this wonderful news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much, dear Marie!

Will hug her from you and of course Ullana!
Please give sweet Snowball lots of hugs and kisses from me! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> So glad it is over and she came through with flying colors.




Many thanks Walter!

She did quite well even though it took a few minutes longer until the anasthesia worked. That girl always fights to not fall asleep! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! It's always so scary! Give her big hugs!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

sherry said:


> Great news! It's always so scary! Give her big hugs!




Thanks so much!

We all slept quite bad last night but happy it's over now!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers.


:chili:wonderful news, give that precious little girl loves from her auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers.
> 
> 
> :chili:wonderful news, give that precious little girl loves from her auntie Paula :wub:




So thankful it's over and all went well without any complications!

Thanks for all your prayers, they helped and we feel so blessed you all kept her in your thoughts!

She'll enjoy your loves, Paula!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news! I'm so glad to hear she did well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi & Lisi send big "yippees" across the ocean & thanks be to God!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is wonderful! Prayers for speedy healing.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news:chili:
Glad to hear that she has that behind her.
Such a relief for all of you.
The anticipation the night before is unbearable. 
So glad it is over and she did so well.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin on sweet baby girl Vanessa :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks again to all of you for your thoughtful words and prayers! Have shown your comments to my parents and they were very touched about them! Thanks also in their name!

She's such a lil trooper! Didn't want to eat her wet food yesterday evening but liked some of Ullana's Proper Toppers from The Honest Kitchen instead. She also made a poopie that made us all very happy! I know you all can understand this! 

Today she's 95% back to normal and already jumped on and off the couch - my mom isn't amused about this but you can't stopp that wild girl.

Tomorrow is her check-up at the vet but I'm very positive concerning this!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So glad Vanessa did well with the surgery and the after surgery!

Lainie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news! very happy she is OK.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexa...I'm sorry I missed that Vanessa had to be spay. I'm so glad everything went well. Im sure you were so stressed and worried, being the most loving, caring doggy mommy I know. i hope Vanessa is feeling better today and continues to do so.
Hugs to you both. xx


----------

